# Freaky thoughts??



## dnelson2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

The disconnected feelings suck, nut the worst part for me seems to be the obsessive freaky thoughts. Like, my mind will think of something stupid and unreal, then just prove to itself that it could be real. It's scary and annoying. Does that ever go?? Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

dnelson2727 said:


> The disconnected feelings suck, nut the worst part for me seems to be the obsessive freaky thoughts. Like, my mind will think of something stupid and unreal, then just prove to itself that it could be real. It's scary and annoying. Does that ever go?? Does anyone else feel this way?


Yes,I do. Just accept it,it's part of this torture. Atleast I have it.


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

dnelson2727 said:


> The disconnected feelings suck, nut the worst part for me seems to be the obsessive freaky thoughts. Like, my mind will think of something stupid and unreal, then just prove to itself that it could be real. It's scary and annoying. Does that ever go?? Does anyone else feel this way?


Thats not really DP tho that's OCd. Got it to and it sucks, got no tips tho :/
Be well friend

/prophet


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Let's not dx people with disorders they may not have.....

Dp can cause weird thoughts. It's common to worry about things that are strange. Might try some distraction techniques


----------



## Keebz (Jan 22, 2012)

The same thing happens with me, my mind makes up unreal things like that I'm dreaming an then any little thing that's connected to that gets used to validate my unreal thoughts but at the time i really believe them its only after i calm down i realise how silly they were. 
When this happens to my i just throw my self into something that takes up all my thoughts, mine did go away when i got better a cupping of years, but came back when i got bad again.
But atlast you no your not alone


----------



## dnelson2727 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya that's exactly right







thanks for the support! We'll all be ok


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

My thoughts have been driving me nuts lately, so it helps me to know that I'm not alone. I've had crazy stuff running through my head ever since I can remember, long before the dp started, but the dp made them a special new kind of crazy, and the fact that I seem stuck in my head instead of in reality makes them seem way too real. But they're not, fortunately!


----------



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

I think about if here is here and if I am who I've always though I've been. I feel like an alien who just got here and I have my memories but they don't feel like mine.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thats me all over.... i feel like a new born baby thrown into some sort of weird land.. feels weird to have a body and to be alive.. like i forgot how to be human!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

thats me all over.... i feel like a new born baby thrown into some sort of weird land.. feels weird to have a body and to be alive.. like i forgot how to be human!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

My thoughts even have voices. Don't tell me I have another dx. It is not uncommon for people who've had dp a long time to be hearing things. This morning was terrible. I considered suicide for 3 hours. I can't stand this sometimes at all. It goes on and on too. Sorry I'm just having a bad day. Is suicide common for people with dp?


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

My life could be summed up by the song Where is my mind. And I'm sure that that goes for many others on here, there is an overlap between OCD and DPD, and Depression and DPD, this is one of the reasons I hold many clinical diagnosis in contempt, they fail to capture the experience of mentally abnormal people. I feel like an alien too, we all do, just try to hold onto the thought that things can and will improve, I am not saying you will be 100% free of DP but you sound like you are in the depths of it at the moment, so know that the only way is up! It can't get any worse.


----------

